# Brom for small vivarium



## Leonardo D. (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello folks!
I´ll set up a small cube vivarium - 30 X 30cm - and need suggestions on broms.
Greatings,
Leonardo


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Leonardo, 


Can you give us the third dimension? Dimensions should be given as length X width X height. 

If 12” x 12” is the length X the width, there are a number of medium and small broms that will fit. I’m not sure what the availability is in Brazil though. What kind of look are you going for? One showpiece brom or several smaller ones? Also, do you need a brom that can hold tadpoles?


----------



## Leonardo D. (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello!
Well it´s a 30 X 30 X 30 cm. Considering the small size of the vivarium I was planning to put one or two broms, but not tillandsias. I didn´t think about the todpoles!I don´t think I´ll put animals there.
Thank for helping,
Leonardo


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh, Sorry you did say cube. For that size, I think you will do best with Neoregelia. Neo. lilliputiana X Fireball also known as “Chiquita Linda” seems to do well in my vivariums. There is also Neo ampullacea ‘Midget’ and Neo lilliputiana which remain very small (less than 4” across). Neo. ampullacea 'Tigrana', Neo. 'Tiger Cub' and Neo. 'Wee Willy' are also small and seem to do well in my viv. I'll try to post a few pictures later.


----------



## Leonardo D. (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok, thanks!
When gets done I´ll post, but will take time.
Thank you very much again,
Leonardo


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Being that you live in Brazil, you are in the native home of Neoregelia. Take a trip to the forest and (with permission of course) collect some of the smaller species plants. That would be the ultimate!


----------



## Leonardo D. (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello Antone!
We don´t have permission to collect native plants, unless you are the owner of the land or have a lots of cash to breake the law. And for anphibians and reptiles we can even keep then if they were breed in captivity(except some species like boa constritor). It´s a shame that we can´t keep dendros (or other especies) legally in our vivariums and that´s why in some years some especies will be no more visible in our florests.
Greatings, 
Leonardo
PS: Sorry about my poor english


----------



## Leonardo D. (Oct 3, 2006)

For coincidende I was reading a brazilian magazine of orchids and saw a picture of the neo lilliputiana and it´s beautiful, they guy who discovered it´s alive.
I´ll try to find some here.
Greatings,
Leonardo


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is Neo. ‘Tiger Cub’ on the left and Neo. ‘Wee Willy’ on the right. I’ll post another picture that shows how much taller ‘Tiger Cub’ is.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

O.K. This shot shows how upright Neo. ‘Tiger Cub’ is.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Both of these are ‘Chiquita Linda’. The greener plant is the mother. If you look closely each of the larger plants has a smaller pup on the back wall.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is Neoregelia ampullacea 'tigrina' with pup on the left and Neo. ‘Wee Willy’ on the right.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is Neoregelia ampullacea 'Midgit'


----------



## Leonardo D. (Oct 3, 2006)

I liked very much the Wee Willy and the Chiquita Linda. Do you know if they have another names?
Greatings,
Leonardo


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Leonardo,

Sorry I had my left and right confused on a few of those pictures. I went back and corrected my mistakes. ‘Chiquita Linda’ is lilliputiana X fireball. 'Wee Willy's' heritage is unknown.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Lighting*

Greetings Leonardo,

How do you intend to light this cube? Al of the varieties that Chris recommended are good, but they require good light to maintain good color and conformation.


----------



## Leonardo D. (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi!
I was planning 30W (the cube is 27 liters)

Can someone identify this brom? It´s in my vivarium


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

30 watts is pretty low. I’d shoot for something higher. Mine are growing under 42 watt bulbs and they are not colored up nearly as much as they could be.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*1) Lighting; (2) Bromeliad*

1) FYI:

Exo-terra is rolling out lighting units to accomodate compact flourescents; the 12" unit can accomodate one 26 W 2.0 bulb, ostensibly the equivalent of 100 W incandescent. 

See at http://www.blackjungle.com

2) Brom: Well, it looks like a neo... How big across? Was it solid red when purchased? Purchased from what source? It looks like it could be a fireball or red bird, but I'd need more info. 

Is Antone on this thread?


----------



## Leonardo D. (Oct 3, 2006)

Its 30W of compact fluorescents, do you think is low?I´m using for vivariuns the same to planted aquariuns 05,W per litter.

The brom is litlle like 12 cm and I found in a flower shop here in Brazil, but without indentifycation. The color is away this dark red.
Greatings,
Leonardo


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree in that the brom looks like a Neoregelia. What one? Good luck figuring that out. So many bromeliads look alike that have different names that its literally impossible to give a name unless you got one with the plant.

30watts of PC sounds like it may be enough to keep things alive but I would not bet on it keeping your bromeliads colored up. The easy fix for this is to use smaller species of Guzmania. Many of these like the lower light and don't really color up much as it is.

Good luck.


----------



## Leonardo D. (Oct 3, 2006)

I´ll look what I can see about the lights! The guy on the shop who sold me this bromeliad said that it´s a inside house plant so I tought that should not require to much light, but we can trust this vendors...money money it´s all they want


----------

